# SIM 180 vs Porsche 997 Carrera 4s.......including new 'Product Review'



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all...........:wave:

Well this detail finds me working on one of my favourite motor's the lovely Porsche 977 Carrera 4s...........:car:

This detail is thanks to Jules quite simply, as the regular readers will know she likes to get stuck into the detailing with me and is also keen to tell friends and family what we have been up to and what we can achieve, in this instance a conversation with one of our neighbour's led to having a chat with Karl who owns this Porsche..........:thumb:

Karl has owned the car for a couple of years now and was fully aware of it's condition and had been looking at getting someone to sort it out for a while. Karl pointed out that the car had been prepped by a local Porsche Dealer but he was far from happy with the work, so much so that I agreed to have a look at it on site at his place and this is the car at the start of the day:










Nice conditioned 8J Front Wheels:










Oh oh:



















Some serious death at the front end:



















Nice conditioned 11J Rear Wheels:



















Swirly, swirly:










Oh dear:










Interior looking in great condition:




























Got to love these small engine bays:



















Having highlighted all the swirls and buffer trails to Karl, these were the areas he wanted to be remedied as it was really letting the overall look down, so no time to loose and on with the detail.........:detailer:

*The Detail Process:*

Now as always I wanted to get the wheels off and get them looking as good as possible as I am a firm believer the wheels can make a massive difference to the overall finished product, with this in mind it was time to tape up a new socket I had bought with some 3M 3434 tape to prevent any damage to any of the wheels removing the wheel bolts:



















Like a glove:










Now recently I had been in contact with Kev at Planet Polish over some products but also news of a new product that is on the cards........

Both Kev and I had been sending some PM's back and forth with some strange exchanges of 'having trouble packaging the item' to 'not sure how you will receive it' but sure enough the product arrived at work and I couldn't wait to try it out, so the trial would take part on this detail, so here it is........Planet Polishes RimMat:










Now I am sure some people will say a few things about this and that's all cool but here is my thoughts on it and what it offers to you the detailer............:thumb:

The idea behind this is to allow you to wash and clean your wheels without contacting any surface of the wheel rim, the blue spacers are there to place wherever you like to suit the size of your wheel, then you just rest the tyre on the stopper's allowing the wheel rim to float off from the RimMat's surface.......:thumb:

So here is the front Porsche Wheel in position:



















Being supported by 4 spacers:










(The front tyres on this car were replaced the following day, it was planned to have them replaced while I was detailing but the tyres were not in stock)

So moving on to cleaning the wheel, I first rinsed the wheel:










Then applied some Megs Wheel Brightner:










This was aggitated with the Wheel Schmitt:










Smaller areas saw the use of a Detailer Brush:










I then applied some AS Tardis:










Tardis doing it's work:










Leaving the following:










The Wheel was then flipped over and some Megs Wheel Brightner applied to the front face:










A detailer brush was then used:










Followed by some AS Tardis:










Wheels were showing some stone chips signs but wanted the Tardis to break down some larger spots:










Leaving the following:










This was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Then sealed with some CG Jetseal 109 via an Applicator Pad:










Buffed off and then re-fitted to the car:










So for me the RimMat works very well, after use a quick rinse and your ready to go again, no bigger than the normal mats I use to sit on the ground on from Costco, it's sturdy and obviously chemical resisitant, spacers are the USP for me..........made my normal chore of finding somewhere to rest the wheel while cleaning a lot easier and safer so a big thumbs up from me.......:thumb:

While each wheel was off I attended to the wheel arches with the Passenger Front looking as follows:










Rinsed first:










Megs APC applied:










Aggitated with the Megs Large Brush:



















The AG Wheel Brush used on the smaller areas:










Leaving the following:










This was repeated on the other wheels and arches - Passenfer Rear - Before:










After:










Paid some attention to the Back Box (Underneath section would be done later on):










Driver's Rear Arch - Before:










After:










Paid some attention to the Back Box (Underneath section would be done later on):










Driver's Front Arch - Before:










After:










The car was then ready to be washed so up with the wipers and spoiler and this is how it was looking before washing:



















The car was washed using Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Hyper Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










The car was rinsed first:










Then foamed:










I then went around the car with some Megs APC and Detailer Brushes attending to the Petrol Cap, Door Shuts and Spoiler:


















































































At this point I decided to clean the engine bay so with the engine now running the bay looked as follows:










This was rinsed:










Megs APC applied and aggitated with a Detailer Brush:










Then the car was rinsed and foamed again, into the wash bucket with a Lambswool Wash Mitt:










Washed a few panels:










Then into the rinse Bucket:










This was then repeated on the rest of the car, leaving the following:










Then a quick rinse down:










I then clayed the car with some Elite Fine Yellow Poly Clay using Megs Last Touch as lube, the car had so many contaminents:



















So much so I resorted to some AS Tardis on the lower panels, wiped over with a microfibre cloth to take off this:










Next it was time to dry the car after another rinse down however the weather had other ideas:










With it now lashing down at this point it was time to clear some space in the garage and drive the car into one side, have to say I love moving Porsche's, looking out of those wing mirror's and seeing the large rear arches.......:car:

Tight squeeze but like a glove:










Time to have a look at the paintwork now and I decided to work on the Driver's Front Wing first with the before shot as follows:










After playing with some combo's I produced these results:










Have been using the 3M Fast Cut Plus with a blob of 3M Ultra Fine of late but that didn't seem to take too well to the Porsche paint, Megs 105 on a 3M Compounding Pad followed by some Megs 205 on a 3M Finishing Pad worked well:










At this point I decided to take a look at the bonnet...........:doublesho

Upper section:










Lower section:










Angled shots:



















Opening the bonnet and using some Microfibre's gave me some cushioning:










Working with the Megs 105 on the 3M Compounding Pad knocked a lot of the defects out but left some trails:



















Makeshift none marked 50/50 (lower section not corrected):



















I then completed the lower half:



















This was then refined with some Megs 205 on the 3M Finishing Pad:



















Happy with that I moved to the other side of the bonnet, so defects before looked as follows:




























Lower Section:










Upper Section:










Cut:



















Then refined:



















Lower section after refining:










Upper Section after refining:










I then worked my way around the whole car, switching the car around after one side and then the sun came out so the car was moved outside after all the correction work........:buffer::car:

Next up I decided to attend to the interior with Henry, a Microfibre Dusting Mitt and a Megs Slide Lock Detail Brush:










I then used the Gliptone Leather Cleaner and Conditioner on the interior via Applicator Pads:










This is where I would have preferred Jules to come into play but sadly she was working so this was the exhaust on the Passenger Side Before:










After some work with the wirewool, autosol and a microfibre cloth I achieved the following:










50/50:










Safe to say these exhausts were pretty dull and weren't going to get any brighter, you will also notice some marks on the paintwork above the exhaust which sadly I put in accidently when wiping the exhaust so back out with the machine..........:buffer:

Moving onto the Driver's Side - Before:










After:










The Porsche was at this point looking as follows:










This was then rinsed to remove all the polishing dust:










Megs Last Touch was then applied:










The car was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Now normally I would have gone for Zaino for the LSP on the car but having used Black Fire on a few black motor's I thought I would see what it could achieve on this lovely deep blue colour, so out with the Wet Diamond All Finsih Paint Protection via the supplied Applicator Pad:










This was followed by the Midnight Sun Wax via the supplied Applicator Pad:










Finally some Deep Gloss Spray was applied:










I then used some Megs Glass Cleaning and some Glass Cleaning Cloths:










I applied some Halfords Rain Repellent to the Front Windscreen via an Applicator Pad:










On the inside as normal the rear window wasn't the easiet to clean, so out with the Wonder Bonnet and away we go:










50/50:










Pretty dirty:










Last touch for inside was some CG Apple Scent:










The engine bay needed a little more TLC before this picture was taken with some Megs APC and a microfibre but I dressed the bay with some 303 Aerospace Protectant via an Applicator Pad:










Same treatment in the boot:










I then applied some Megs Hyper Dressing to the wheel arches:










Last but not least some AS Highsytle via a Paint Brush on the tyres:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*The Results:*

























































































































































































































Have to say this was a long day for me with the weather causing a few problems but the environment to complete the detail was perfect, Karl was a great host providing Breakfast and Lunch, which was very welcomed although not expected.........:thumb:

One of my favourite motor's as stated, nice swooping body lines to machine and very glad it had the nice easy to clean 5 spoke alloys.........

Massive thanks go to Jules for being herself and also a big shout out to Kev at Planet Polish, new product worked very well for me and I am very priveledged to be one of the first to try it, if you like removing your wheels like me then it's a must to have in your 'Detailer's Kit'............:thumb:

Comment's good or bad welcome as always...........


----------



## Sam87 (Dec 20, 2007)

That looks stunning!!!

I bet the owner was more than happy when he saw the car

Well done


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Any idea on retail of the wonder mat? 

Lovely detail as ever. :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice work Si on one of my fav cars, I shall own one when I have my mid life crisis I think............:thumb:

Nice product review too lad..............:thumb::thumb:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Simon,

Great work as usual. Any issues with "sticky" Porsche paint? Was the owner pleased with it?:thumb:

Aly


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

great turnaround Simon, im definitely impressed with the Blackfire products!!

Tim


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

Spot On as usual.
One of my Fav cars too, looks superb now.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

looks great, lovely car.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work Simon :thumb:
that mat looks interesting - any ideas on price and availability?


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Stunning job Mr B :thumb::thumb::thumb:

No Zaino eh !!!!! :doublesho

Am just protecting my gloss black motor after many hours correction and the difference between the IPA wipedown and buffing off a layer of Zaino AIO is amazing ... and thats before a layer of Z2 

Mr B, how does the price of Blackfire compare to Zaino?

The effect is still stunning, thanks for posting 

Regards, Ian


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> that mat looks interesting - any ideas on price and availability?


the rim mat certainly looks interesting


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

lovely work there and good write up as always :thumb:

where did you get that wonder bonnet window wiping tool from? The inside rear window of my car is really arkward to clean. Something like that may make things bit easier.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Top work as usual Simon, you must work sooooo quick to do a full correction and wheels off all in 1 day...

Paul


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

That's just well.... lovely!

Has come up really nicely - good to see one in that shade of blue too; quite rare really.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## OzMoSiS (Jun 19, 2009)

fantastic work Si :thumb:

the LSP does look to have darkened the colour a wee bit though, and I'm not really feeling the mat. I mean its a mat with some raised bumps, whats so special? enlighten me 

lol and you really should leave any exhausts to Jules!


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

Good work Si as always.

Feck me that Porka needs new rubber, they are a bit naughty.

Rim mat eh? Looks suprisingly like the mats I bought for the garden last year that you set in the ground and let the grass grow through them, use them in playgrounds etc to stop the grass wearing away. Blue bits are the things that lock them together..lol

Great idea though.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice mate

Good correction on a lovely colour - no sticky paint? or was that the reason for the switch from FCP?

Not convinced on the mat, a bit Dragons Den from where I'm sat..."I'm out"

Catch up soon:thumb:


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

great work simon, 1 question where did you get that light stand from with the two halogen lights on? ive been on the look out for one for a while

alex


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

very nice detail - and have to say the rim mats are a superb idea :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Good job done and nice write up. It was easier to digest with less photos than the Superb article.:thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

amazing results, especially the reflection shots on the bonnet. brilliant!


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

One other question I have Mr B - that 'Wonder Bonnet' you mention for cleaning the windows. Looks like it could be quite handy - where did you get it from?

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Great work once again Si.

I have just bought one of those Windshield Wonder tools off Ebay item number 140417502039 paid £5.95 with free P&P. there are 8 left for sale, probably not for much longer though.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Saimir said:


> That looks stunning!!!
> 
> I bet the owner was more than happy when he saw the car
> 
> Well done


Karl was on site most of the day so saw the car progress, granted he popped out here and there but I will be seeing the car again as it seems he was not happy with some work done during the tyre changing.............:doublesho



amiller said:


> Any idea on retail of the wonder mat?
> 
> Lovely detail as ever. :thumb:


I am sure Kev will be along to answer this, I have a tough idea but don't know exactly, worth the investment though in mu opinion........:thumb:



G105ALY said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> Great work as usual. Any issues with "sticky" Porsche paint? Was the owner pleased with it?:thumb:
> 
> Aly


Certian areas of the car yes, which is why I moved away from the 3M polishes towards the Megs products, just seemt to work a little better and any areas that still caused troubles I just slowed the machine down and created more passes..........:buffer:



twoscoops said:


> great turnaround Simon, im definitely impressed with the Blackfire products!!
> 
> Tim


Yeah I think I need to try a few more out............



-Kev- said:


> nice work Simon :thumb:
> that mat looks interesting - any ideas on price and availability?


Kev is a little busy at the moment but he will be along shortly to answer your questions I am sure...........:thumb:



orienteer said:


> Stunning job Mr B :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> No Zaino eh !!!!! :doublesho
> 
> ...


Basically I got the folks to buy the BlackFire Kit in the USA and bring it back for Xmas, think it was around $100 'Wet Fire Over Ice Kit' I think it was, granted it's not got as many stages as Zaino but I think the finish is slick, just not as slick as Zaino, also much prefer the Z8 to the Gloss Spray.......:thumb:



Dizzle77 said:


> lovely work there and good write up as always :thumb:
> 
> where did you get that wonder bonnet window wiping tool from? The inside rear window of my car is really arkward to clean. Something like that may make things bit easier.


Bought mine in the USA, along with a few other things but you can source them off eBay.......



Hampshire Vehicle Detailing said:


> Top work as usual Simon, you must work sooooo quick to do a full correction and wheels off all in 1 day...
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul for the comment and there is no way I could do anymore in a day, it's a push but sometimes working around 12 hours seems to get a reasonable job done, would love to devote as much time to these motor's as you Pro's but it's not viable for me, will leave the 'big jobs' to you guys, I just try to honest days detail..........:detailer:



OzMoSiS said:


> fantastic work Si :thumb:
> 
> the LSP does look to have darkened the colour a wee bit though, and I'm not really feeling the mat. I mean its a mat with some raised bumps, whats so special? enlighten me
> 
> lol and you really should leave any exhausts to Jules!


What can I say, if you don't think it's a worthwhile product then it's cool not to invest for me I struggle to find places to prop wheels up when they are off the car or need to ensure they don't touch a surface, this RimMat solves those problems...........:thumb:

As for Jules, what can I say, tried my best in her absence..........



Lummox said:


> Good work Si as always.
> 
> Feck me that Porka needs new rubber, they are a bit naughty.
> 
> ...


Common problem on those Porker's I understand Ross, how's the Bocca doing?

There's always room for a product in the 'Detailer's Kit Bag'...........



Chris_VRS said:


> Very nice mate
> 
> Good correction on a lovely colour - no sticky paint? or was that the reason for the switch from FCP?
> 
> ...


Spot on Chris, had trouble with 3M so switched to Megs..........:buffer:

You do make me laugh, assume that was said in the style of Deborah Meaden..........:lol:



telewebby said:


> great work simon, 1 question where did you get that light stand from with the two halogen lights on? ive been on the look out for one for a while
> 
> alex


Sourced the lamps and stand as one unit from Screwfix a long time ago but I don't think they sell them anymore...........



GSVHammer said:


> Good job done and nice write up. It was easier to digest with less photos than the Superb article.:thumb:


Especially for you mate..........:thumb:



Wardy said:


> One other question I have Mr B - that 'Wonder Bonnet' you mention for cleaning the windows. Looks like it could be quite handy - where did you get it from?
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve


Have a search on eBay Steve and you will find them..........:thumb:



samm said:


> Great work once again Si.
> 
> I have just bought one of those Windshield Wonder tools off Ebay item number 140417502039 paid £5.95 with free P&P. there are 8 left for sale, probably not for much longer though.


Hope it helps you out Samm, it's very useful on front windscreen's to ensure you clean right at the top and bottom of the screen.........:thumb:


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Great work as always. :thumb:
You are getting all the lovely cars to correct, don't you? 

The rim mat and the glass cleaning "tool" are looking very interesting.


----------



## Greedy80 (Jul 6, 2010)

Great write up and also a favourite car of mine! In my Lexus I also have a tough time cleaning the inside of the rear window I'm gonna have to get a 'Wonder Bonnet' where did you get yours?


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

nice write up fella

Next time you remove wheels ona porkie, aline the centre caps to point to the tyre valve, takes two secs and adds to your attention to detail


----------



## Greedy80 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry I just saw this.......

"Bought mine in the USA, along with a few other things but you can source them off eBay......."


----------



## Greedy80 (Jul 6, 2010)

Greedy80 said:


> Sorry I just saw this.......
> 
> "Bought mine in the USA, along with a few other things but you can source them off eBay......."


Can't actually find it on ebay now, sorry to be a pain..


----------



## Greedy80 (Jul 6, 2010)

....ahah managed to bag one from ebay, happy now!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Bensenn_GER said:


> Great work as always. :thumb:
> 
> You are getting all the lovely cars to correct, don't you?
> 
> The rim mat and the glass cleaning "tool" are looking very interesting.


It's nice to work on these sorts of motor's but it's also nice to work on any, it's all about the before's and after's for me........:thumb:



Finerdetails said:


> nice write up fella
> 
> Next time you remove wheels on a porkie, aline the centre caps to point to the tyre valve, takes two secs and adds to your attention to detail


Top tip there Iain, I will bear that in mind if I get the chance in the future, I am guessing it's easier with a nice ramp to work on...........:thumb:

Lucky git.........:thumb:





Greedy80 said:


> ....ahah managed to bag one from ebay, happy now!


Sure you will find it of some use mate.........


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work, and another great write up. :thumb:

Must say im well impressed how much work you get done in one day. Is this a solid weekend lark now then?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Great work, and another great write up. :thumb:
> 
> Must say im well impressed how much work you get done in one day. Is this a solid weekend lark now then?
> 
> ...


Cheers Paul and for me it's just something that we can do if we want too and have the interest, not something we do every weekend and I generally only post up once a week but doesn't mean I am doing one a week, this one was done weeks ago............

I can't give people the level that the Pro's do but I just try to ensure we do as much as we can in a day to make the car look more respectable........:thumb:

Have to keep Jules happy doing other things as well...........


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking good Si...

Well done!

:thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great work as usual, love that 4s especially in that colour.


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

detailing high-LEVEL!


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Great results and excellent write up as usual. I'm doing my first paid detail for a mate next week on a 997 s convertable so this was really useful.:thumb:


----------



## newsabloke (Sep 3, 2009)

Just ordered my windshield wonder. Now 7 left....

Love your work, I have tried getting my missus to help detail our cars, I wont tell you the answer I got...

A quick question.....

I have a 996 in Lapis Blue, Just about the same colour, I currently protect the finish with 2 coats of the Turtle nano wax paste as the oils seem to give the blue a deeper darker colour and then 2 coats of HD Wax which i am impressed with, but I am contemplating getting the Blackfire over ice kit, In your opnion do you think it would produce a better finish?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

cleslie said:


> Great results and excellent write up as usual. I'm doing my first paid detail for a mate next week on a 997 s convertable so this was really useful.:thumb:


Hope you have done some practicing and glad my post is of some help..........



newsabloke said:


> Just ordered my windshield wonder. Now 7 left....
> 
> Love your work, I have tried getting my missus to help detail our cars, I wont tell you the answer I got...
> 
> ...


Seems like sales of the Windshield Wonder will be going up on eBay......:lol:

I think in my case I amd just lucky to have Jules and for her to work with me.........:thumb:

I have to be honest and say that I have never used the Turtle Wax products so can't comment, AG HD Wax is pretty good though and to be honest even with that on I am sure it looks pretty good?

If it were me spending more money then I would invest in the Zaino range, very easy to use, less is more ethos and really does give a super slick finish, I really only used Black Fire on this motor as a trail but to be fair it came out well...........


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great work mate, as per usual. Thanks for the review:thumb:

I don't want to hijack Mr Baker's post so I will be updating our section shortly that will answer the questions that have been asked here. Including how the RimMat came into being, where we got the idea from, how we needed to modify it for detailing wheels. Due to a family bereavment, this may not take place until the weekend but I will try my best.:thumb:


----------



## willskoda (Jun 7, 2010)

Lol, I did one of these for a friend recently although I haven't got in to paint correction just yet - and I wouldn't want to "practise" on one of these! I may put a write up of it on one day though but I keep forgetting to take pictures of certain things! I'm very very impressed that you can get all that done in one day. I took 10 hours to do that one I did and didn't have the wheels off or do paint correction as previously stated. 

Anyway I'm rambling a bit! Top work Simon :thumb:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Wonderful work as ever Si! :thumb:
I'd love one, especially in this colour!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Brilliant turn around Mr Baker!,

Regards,

Jason.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Planet Man said:


> Great work mate, as per usual. Thanks for the review:thumb:
> 
> I don't want to hijack Mr Baker's post so I will be updating our section shortly that will answer the questions that have been asked here. Including how the RimMat came into being, where we got the idea from, how we needed to modify it for detailing wheels. Due to a family bereavment, this may not take place until the weekend but I will try my best.:thumb:


Don't worry about saying anything about the Product mate, I used it so this is as good a place as any to discuss it............:thumb:



willskoda said:


> Lol, I did one of these for a friend recently although I haven't got in to paint correction just yet - and I wouldn't want to "practise" on one of these! I may put a write up of it on one day though but I keep forgetting to take pictures of certain things! I'm very very impressed that you can get all that done in one day. I took 10 hours to do that one I did and didn't have the wheels off or do paint correction as previously stated.
> 
> Anyway I'm rambling a bit! Top work Simon :thumb:


Hope you had fun working on another motor Will..........:car:

I am a firm believer in just getting on with the job and not messing about..........


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Great job there bud


----------

